# Anyone with type II diabites?



## Marty (Sep 19, 2007)

I am wondering what you are being treated with?


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2007)

Insulin, metformin, carb aware, diet, exercise and testing my levels at least 4x each day. It's a progressive desease and so important to get treatment.


----------



## Gini (Sep 19, 2007)

Same as Jill without the insulin for now. I've now lost 57 lbs since I was diagnosed in May. I test 3 x a day.


----------



## sfmini (Sep 19, 2007)

I have been a type 2 diabetic for many years and I am a bad girl.

I do take my meds as directed with is Avandamet 2x per day.

I rarely test, tho I sure was poked a LOT in the hospital and nursing home. My sugar went a bit nuts then, and they were sticking me with insulin, first time in my life for that.

Why am I a bad girl? As long as my A1c test shows low which it does, I am pretty lax about testing as well as my diet. The last one was 6.1 which is excellent. I should be testing more often now, but haven’t since the sugar levels went back down.

I have the triple whammy, I am FAT, father had it, so did my maternal grandmother.

My levels have been so good that my doc only sees me every six months now instead of every three. She did send me to a Podiatrist for the first time, and I am religious now about going to see him. Her timing was good as a person I work with wasn’t very good about it and he is now minus half of his foot. Gotta watch those feet!!!


----------



## Marylou (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks to all the meds I've had to take, am now type 2. Test before every meal and 5 shots a day. 2 Levemir-50 units and 3 Novolog-23 units. Have the reckless truckdriver to blame. Never had problem before accident. :no:


----------



## Miniv (Sep 19, 2007)

Marty,

My dad was a type 2.....Initially, he was given meds and strict diet instructions. He was told if he followed them, he'd not need the insulin. Well.....he got disgusted with all the rules and broken them and ended up on the insulin.

Just for the record, it's important to have a family member be educated on the subject. We learned how important it was when my dad needed some juice vs when he needed to be given insulin.......and I learned how to do the shot for him. It came in handy a couple of times.

MA


----------



## Marty (Sep 19, 2007)

My Dr. told me I may be borderline for type II and I better watch my sugar


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2007)

Being tired is a symptom. I was tired for years in hindsight............

As to watching the sugar, that as I learned isn't really "it". It's the carbs. A dinner roll will probably spike your blood sugars as much as a glass of pepsi. It's so important to watch the carbs, to exercise, and to keep checking your numbers. If you are borderline diabetic, that means you're on your way. It's a progressive illness. You can do things to make it better, but over time, no matter what, you will need meds and more of them, etc., as your body becomes progressively resistant to what amount of insulin you can make yourself.

Also, insulin is being used more and more earlier into knowing a person is type 2. I went on it quickly because I couldn't try and get pregnant on the oral meds. I'm happy I did though because it makes controlling my numbers MUCH easier. I don't feel the shots at all. The finger tests hurt 100x more than an insulin shot.


----------



## Marty (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh dear goodness

what do you mean "checking the numbers"

how do you test? a shot every day?

OH NOoooooooooooo not doing shots........weenie here, remember?


----------



## Jill (Sep 19, 2007)

You have a PM.

I was so scared before I did the first insulin shot, but it is honest to God not painful. I do not feel them. I don't even know what I could compare it to to explain how it feels. I would say a pinch would hurt 100x more than the shot hurts (I take 2 a day).

I have these two books that I read, and H read, and they helped A LOT and I still look things up in them. They've got charming names -- The Complete Idiots Guide to Type 2 Diabetes and Diabetes for Dummies. There are also message boards about diabetes -- this one is very imformative: http://www.diabetesforums.com/ . I just read a lot when I found out and I see my doctor ALL the time. I used to see him every 2wks when I started on insulin. Now I see him 1x a month. Just read and learn and if your doctor's telling you to cut out the sweets -- really -- find a new doctor. You could have your sugars SKY high not eating or drinking any "sugar" but just having pasta and bread. The books really explain it so it's easy to understand the basics of what is going on, how it is progressive, and the things you can do to help yourself.

If you do have a problem, avoiding dealing with it (in terms of lifestyle, meds and education) hurts so much. It takes years off your life.


----------



## Izzyantheminis (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's a question.

I bought a glucose monitar a couple of years ago and have tested myself pretty much daily.Both my mother and brother have type 2 so I wanted to watch myself.I was also well within the normal range until about 6 months ago.

I noticed that the readings have been getting higher each morning.I test when I get up.I have now crossed the line from pre diabetic to diabetic.Not high numbers but still past pre diabetes. Yet what has me confused is that the rest of the day my readings are normal. In fact the numbers frequently go down a lot after I eat!

Why should the numbers be so much higher after fasting for 8 hours?


----------



## Katie12 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, it just creeps up on you. Do you have any family history of type2 diabetes? I take metformin and Byetta ( which is NOT insulin) it is a shot though. I have had diabetes for 7 years.I started the same way dizzy and lightheaded and tired all the time. I should have known since it ran in my family. You have to diet and exercise and count your carbs. Most people don't get serious enough and end up with complications and damage from high counts. You are lucky to catch it early.


----------



## Marty (Sep 20, 2007)

This is just plain nasty. I had no idea it was all that serious.

Isn't there just a pill or something?

I'll be stopping in at the Dr.'s......oh drat.


----------



## Gini (Sep 20, 2007)

What really scares me is I had a doctor years ago tell me I was borderline diabetic. Then when I was diagnosed in May this Doctor told me there is no such thing as boarderline. You either are or aren't. You just have the diabetes rearing it's head sometimes depending on the time of day and what you've eaten or not.

Izzy watch your carbs, diet and exercise and you may not have to go on medication for a while. I had thought about getting a monitor 5 or 6 years ago but didn't as I have diabetes in my family. Wish I had now!



Marty said:


> This is just plain nasty. I had no idea it was all that serious.
> 
> Isn't there just a pill or something?
> 
> I'll be stopping in at the Dr.'s......oh drat.



Yes there is a pill. Mine is called Metformin. I take 1000mg morning and night. This seems to be holding

me. I'm not having the spikes I was. I know there is another pill out there not sure what it is.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 20, 2007)

Marty, I was just diagnosed with type 2 diabetes also. Lightheadedness was the reason I went in to the doctor to begin with.

I am hoping to control with diet and exercise but will probably end up on meds next month. Not fun getting older....


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2007)

Izzyantheminis said:


> Here's a question.
> 
> I bought a glucose monitar a couple of years ago and have tested myself pretty much daily.Both my mother and brother have type 2 so I wanted to watch myself.I was also well within the normal range until about 6 months ago.
> 
> ...


This is something that has me ready to SCREAM some mornings and it is like classic type 2 diabetes stuff. It's called "the dawn phenomenon". I can go to bed and the number be 100 or less before bed but it is always higher in the morning. I'm not sure of the "why" but it's typical for type 2 diabetics to have high morning (pre breakfast) numbers. I've woke up before like at 1am, been low, and then woke up again around 3 or 4am, and in me, that seems to be when the numbers start going up for me. It is something that I think far more type 2 diabetics experience vs. not (but I do not think this is typical of type 1 diabetes). For the numbers to gradually come down after breakfast is also typical....

When I first started dealing with this, I would wake up and test my levels, then exercise (which should bring numbers down) and then take a shower and test before eating breakfast and my numbers would be up over what they were when I first woke up (and they were too high first thing in the morning, too). It was just SOOOOOO frustrating that I'm not eating, I'm exercising and my numbers were going UP (it was the dawn phenomenon).

One of the meds I take, Meformin, is supposed to help these numbers. It helps your liver to release less glucose and also helps your muscles be more receptive to insulin.

I would think that your higher morning numbers are actually significant and it would be good to tell your doctor about this change. I think it does signify a change in your level of progression.



Marty said:


> This is just plain nasty. I had no idea it was all that serious.
> 
> Isn't there just a pill or something?
> 
> I'll be stopping in at the Dr.'s......oh drat.


Marty --

There are pills. As was said, Metformin is one and I think it's pretty much the first one doctors put a person on. It works to get your liver to pump out less glucose (sugar) and to make your muscles better receive the insulin your body makes.

Other types of pills try to make your pancreas produce more insulin.

In Type 2 diabetes, you have two problems. One is your body isn't making as much insulin as you need and the other is your muscles have become resistant to the insulin you do make (and this becomes progressively worse).

From what I understand (mostly from the diabetic magazines I get), Doctors are using insulin now way sooner than as a "last resort" because it's basically giving your body directly what it needs, vs. trying to make your body make something it's been struggling (probably for many years) to make more of.

I wish I could show people here who maybe should consider insulin what my insulin pen is like and how I do not do not do NOT feel the shots. I just can't stress enough how I don't feel the needles. Like a bite from a gnat hurts tremdously more. I just feel it's important because I think a lot of doctors want their type 2 patients on it, but the emotions of the patient over ride.

When I see these commercials on tv lately for the inhaled insulin (scared to say the name for liability!), I think each time "THIS is targetted to someone who never had an insulin shot." OMG. I'd take 100 of these shots each day before breathing some darn powder into my lungs!!!! it's just so easy and helps me so much.

Jill


----------



## Mona (Sep 20, 2007)

I am also one that needs to eat properly and exercise because I was diagnosed with what they termed as Hyperinsulinemia. It is a "prelude" to Type 2 Diabetes. It is not a question of IF I will get Diabetes, but when. Unfortunately, I have not been taking this seriously. I am not on any medication, and was told to eat several small portions throughout the day, and to watch for sweets. Nothing was told to me about carbs, and I even saw a dietian which I felt was a waste of time anyway! Now I KNOW it was!




: So one thing I do want to ask...I have a little carb counter book here that I bought one time when I was going on a low carb diet. Is there anything I need to know to use this inn conjuction with the diabetes part of it? Or do I just stay away from high carbs, or carbs altogether? Also, is there a "number" to not exceed when counting carbs? Maybe it is time I became more serious about this all. I have done a LITLLE better than I used to, but always tell myself "no" to something, and then buy 4 of them instead of listening to myself!  I keep thinking something terrible is going to have to happen to me before I take it all serious enough, and then when that time comes, I may be kicking myself for not doing as I knew I should all along!


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2007)

Mona --

Everyone's different and it's hard to say how this or that will effect you because I'm thinking you're not checking your blood sugar with a meter. With me, if I eat something that is only carbs (or almost only carbs) like hard candy, bread, plain pasta -- it will spike my numbers way higher/faster than if it has protein and / or fat with it. And fiber is good too. What would be better than a strict carb counter book would be one that shows the glycemic index (which shows how fast different foods are converted to glucose -- for example a white potato is higher than a sweet potato, though you'd "think" it would be the oposite).

Jill


----------



## sfmini (Sep 20, 2007)

There is actually a book called the Glycemic Index that is really good. It does pay to get educated, you would be suprised at the foods that are high in sugar, like corn, peas, carrots, ketchup, bar b q sauce, pasta is tough. Those high glycemic foods that digest fast are the ones that can cause you grief.


----------



## Mona (Sep 20, 2007)

sfmini said:


> There is actually a book called the Glycemic Index that is really good. It does pay to get educated, you would be suprised at the foods that are high in sugar, like corn, peas, carrots, ketchup, bar b q sauce, pasta is tough. Those high glycemic foods that digest fast are the ones that can cause you grief.


Ketchup seems to be a killer for me. Makes me lightheaded after I eat it...or even tomato sauce etc.


----------



## Mona (Sep 20, 2007)

I just looked on Amazon and they did not have the Glycemic Index book. Here is a link to what they have...which do you guys think would be best??

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/105-0...=Glycemic+Index


----------



## Jill (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd probably go for the Complete Idiot's Guide one because I like the format of those books. Also, that version of Type 2 Diabetes (Complete Idiots Guide) and Diabetes for Dummies are great to understand what your body's doing. I wish they had more nice sounding names for those books, but they are great and helped me out a lot to understand things more easily.


----------



## Marty (Sep 20, 2007)

I definately don't like the sound of this. I keep hearing that dreaded "E" word creeping up and if anyone thinks I'm about to do pushups they had better call a crane to get me up off the floor..........not the exercise type here unless it's Sweatin to the Oldies........ :lol:

I love carbs.......everything I eat I think is a carb! What's not a carb in this world???


----------



## Mona (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Marty, I hear ya! No "E" for me either, but a nice brisk walk is considered "E" and that is all I will be doing! I LOVE to walk, but sadly, hubby doesn't. I prefer to walk down the road, and he prefers to use the treadmill, which I hate! I am nervous about walking alone as I am afraid of bears, wolves etc. I was taking Shimmer, but then summer got too busy, and I fell off the wagon, and havn't walked now for a month I guess. When I was walking, it was only about 2 miles a day, but was at a good brisk pace. I actually DO feel better when I am in the habit of walking.

As for carbs, not sure on all of that, BUT, when the dietician was telling me what to do(I was told I should lose 30 pounds as that helps the diabetes, and also helps my most recently diagnosed severe sleep apnea, so I really should do it!) that just staying away from sugars such as "sweets" is not good enough, because there are natural sugars in many things that I thought before was diet food, such as fruits and vegetables! Now I find out the more "leafy", or "greens" are the best. All the good fruits have sugars, and the veggies I love the most such as peas, carrots, corn etc. I need to stay away from. Wat the stuff like broccoli, lettuce, spinach, green and yellow beans. I HATE leafy foods...do I look like a rabbit to you??




:

So I think you and I are in the same boat on this one. Let's do it together!! Wanna start now? To really make an effort?? Nah, OK, you win! :aktion033:



Marty said:


> I definately don't like the sound of this. I keep hearing that dreaded "E" word creeping up and if anyone thinks I'm about to do pushups they had better call a crane to get me up off the floor..........not the exercise type here unless it's Sweatin to the Oldies........ :lol:
> 
> I love carbs.......everything I eat I think is a carb! What's not a carb in this world???
> 
> Doc wasn't in today but the staff is thrilled I'm coming in next week to get this sorted out. Thrilled, I'll bet !they are a bunch of vampires who love to jab me for my blood all the time......but totally awesome staff so I'm lucky to have them really.


----------



## wildoak (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband is one of five siblings. He is the only one - so far - who is not diabetic. He lives on Dr Peppers so I don't know how he will dodge it in the long run. He has lost an older sister (she was 60) already to diabetes, she was obese and ate everything and anything she wanted for years. His younger sister found out she was diabetic the hard way. She was unconscious and in a diabetic coma when her grown sons decided something was wrong with mom and they maybe ought to call someone.



: She is lucky to be alive, numbers were off the charts when ems picked her up - she does take better care of herself now, though probably not as much as she should. It's tough to manage something like this day in and day out. It is a disease that creeps up on you, and one that is so commonplace now - I know so many people who are diabetics or have it in their immediate family.

Jan


----------



## Bess Kelly (Sep 20, 2007)

Marty,

Look to more protein -- most of us don't get enough anyway but, an important consideration for diabetics.

The small meals, more often are definately better as you want to keep your sugars "level".....you can do well by not eating almost any bread but, especially the nice soft white kind!



: If you must eat bread make it whole grain, low sugar. Try some of the wraps -- but watch content as some of those are no/no. Eat lots of fiber. Artichokes are good -- in many ways. And I've heard that coconut oil (organic, extra virgin -- health food store) can help bring high blood sugar down within an hour or so -- should you have that need --

with just a tablespoon or two. Certain spices help, also.......cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg are a few....now there's the makings of a great pumpkin pie!! The pumpkin is a powerhouse veggie, also.

I have enough insulin for me and another, so I often have low sugars. I need to stay on a diet that is like a diabetic. So, low glycemic, hi protrein and all that. Soy products are great, many nuts (not all).....walnuts, almond, sunflower seeds work for me. Soy milk is quite good, actually.



: A little nuttier tasking than cows milk (and I love milk, drink about a gal a wk) but soymilk is quite good in cereal...or cooking. Soy beans, stir fried, are tasty -- lotsa protein and fiber! Greens they want you to eat are not lettuce, but kale, collards, spinach, etc. Broccoli, brussel sprouts, asparagus and so on. If you want a high sugar veggie, use less of it and mix with a high fiber, high protein one. Have a little bit of carrot with broccoli, fresh soy beans, etc. Onions & garlic are also good to eat (for many reasons).

You can get sweeteners at health food stores, like Stevia, but they are quite costly. However, if you cannot learn to do almost without, it is worth the price. And take a good multi vit/min tab every day. I also drink low carb, hi protein canned products....Slimfast, Boost, Ensure, Advantage....buy some singles and find one you like the taste of. The are great for a quick fix. Often I am running out the door to work and drink one during the drive -- or when I run in the front door and head out the back to the barn to feed. If it's "time" to eat and I don't have the time, these really help -- Plus low calorie.

Tuna, skinless chicken, turkey breast, lean beef.......hey, heat the grill!!

Bottom line -- have that cookie with a glass of soymilk !!



:

As to "E" -- well, briskly walk the fence line each day to check it for breaks, damage, etc. Maybe if you have a reason other than "E"



: it won't seem to be such a bad thing. I walk about a mile a day to complete 2X pasture, water tub checks and feed, etc. Trust me, some days I trot those distances as I'm in a hurry! Take a horse for a training that is outside of the round pen. Walk, trot, stop, turn, right along with them! You will both enjoy it -- well, before long :bgrin you will.

YOU CAN DO THIS------



:



: Just look in the mirror and tell yourself you are one of your own animal pets and will get the nutrition you "need". Isn't that what you do for the dogs & horses?????


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 21, 2007)

I only come here to read anymore, but with all of you who are denying or putting off doing anything about diabetes Type 1 or 2 I'm going to use some scare tactics that might help you out and push you just a little more to do something NOW instead of later when it is TOO LATE.

When I started caring it was too late and I was bad for only a few years but that's all it took.

I was diagnosed with type 1 at the age of 17 months old. I had problems with low blood sugars when I was younger to the point of reactions and once was real close to diabetic coma. I never want to take an ambulance ride like that again. Then my teen years hit and puberty screwed things up alot but then I turned 16 and being able to drive did me in. There wasn't things at home that could do me major harm but no problem I can go to the store as I can drive now and no one is with me or will know. Here comes the high blood sugars and I mean high like 800-yes the doctors in the ER were suprised I wasn't in a coma. 17 years old I go to college a year early even better. Now I can have the food or candy or cake-whatever in the apartment, no need to hide it as my family isn't there. I started in August and came home in December as I'd been in the hospital 3 times in that amount of time. At home I was better but not much. I couldn't have it at home again but would out. At 20 I decided to wake up-didn't matter. Damage had been done. I had problems with highs and lows. The lows they could never figure out as when they happened no matter what I ate the sugars would not come back up and I ate and ate and ate until I was in the IV with basically sugar water going through my veins.

28 years old, I have what's called floaters in my eyes. Left and right. There's a good chance they can save my left eye they tell me. 25 percent for my right. Two surgeries in two months with beng face down for two weeks after 24 hours a day I lost all sight in my right eye. The left is damaged but saved through major laster treatments- they hurt. One month after the second eye surgery my kidneys failed completely to the point where I went to the hospital in an ambulance because I had fluid in my lungs as there was no where else for it to go. They used a special oxygen mask to force it out. I knew my kidney's were slowly failing but they suddenly decided they were done. I spent half of October of 2004 in the hospital, literally 15 days. After that it was kidney dialysis 3 days a week and 4 hours every time. You can barely drink anything as you no longer urinate or at leasat not enough and talk about a strict diet. On the days I wasn't in dialysis I was recovering from the day before and preparing to handle it the next day. Forget playing with the horses. My friend, 12 Oaks on this forum had taken them for me when the hurricanes came, kept them through my eyesight failing, and had them until December when I could finally get them home but my husband cared for them the majority of the time. For those of you afraid of needles check out the dialysis needles and you'll be more than happy to do insulin shots. I won't lie, the shots might not hurt some people but they did me, not all the time, but they did. Your fingers get tired of being pricked. Would I do that now instead of what has been done because of my stupidity? You had better believe it. I was blessed, lucky, whatever you want to call it as 11 months after I started dialysis I was called for a dual transplant. I got a kidney and pancreas. I was in the hospital for a month. I had the transplant surgery that took 12.5 hours instead of 6 like normal and then went back in two days later as the pancreas had a hematoma. It's been 2 years this past Labor Day weekend and thank God no episodes of rejection yet. MY body will end up rejecting them, most likely the pancreas first, and I'll be back on dialysis when the kidney goes until my next transplant. I am on lifetime medications that harm my body at the same time that they help. I have a much lower immune system. I can't have children. I could and have it be very high risk but I won't and chilcren are something that I long for. I see my doctors every 3 months right now. I take meds 3 times a day. Every time I get sick I worry that I am rejecting. I pray every day that I get another day and when they go will be thankful for every day that I had that I wasn't with diabetes or kidney disease as right now I have not had insulin or any form of diabetic medication since my transplant in 2004.

For those putting it off and pretending it's not there YOU ARE DAMAGING YOUR BODY ALREADY. You are pushing faster and faster for type 1 when it doesn't have to be like that. Stop it now!! Do Something!! Choose the lifestyle you want which is eating healthy and exercising or you can go the way I went. I've been there and done that and don't recommend it. I have had the diabetic nephropathy (my eyes), some nerve damage (all over), kidney disease and failure, and bad veins and circulation. That's all on hold right now as long as my organs hold out.

So, taking some pills and or some daily injections and finger sticking or the above. You all choose. It starts as pretty scary, well let it go and it will eventually be a nightmare. Those who think they might be go to your doctor. Those who are, do what you were told. Most of you have horses. Exercise with them. Take walks, ride a bike, ground drive one of your minis, jog with them, when you go shopping park at a distance and walk to the door of the store. Cut off some of your indulgences. Start by weaning off then do away with it. For those who need help carb counting see a nutrionist/dieatician and if that one doesn't help find another. Everybody's carb counts will be different. It is about carbs not just about sugar. Sugars are carbs. Most white food are high in carbs-white bread, potatoes, rice, milk is pretty bad, cereals are pretty bad too, pasta. Not that you can't eat but you seriously have to watch. Corn is high and most fruits. Orange juice is used to raise blood sugars for lows as well as regular sodas. For things that say sugar free don't go by that. It might not technically have "sugar" in it but in the ingredients if it end in "ose" it's carbs.

You guys might say that I'm different cause I'm type 1. Yeah, I am or at least was, but let yours go and you'll be joining me. I at one point was doing shots 4 times a day. I would do that again in a heartbeat now with a smile. I've also been on the insulin pump and would be perfectly happy with that and will not be stupid again when it happens again and it will. IT DOESN'T HAVE TO FOR YOU.

For those who have read all of this and have questions then you can PM me or email me. IF you are angry at how rough I was about it I'm not going to apologize. If it helps one person to do what they need to do then I'd do these scare tactics all over again. I won't sugar coat it-Diabetes sucks. Losing your eyesight and kidneys Sucks alot more!! My niece was diagnosed when she was 5. She's now ten. I'm on her family constantly to make sure they are keeping up with it and when she's mobile and more independent I'll be on her. Plus she has a perfect example of what can happen-Me!!

Do Something!

Amanda


----------



## Marty (Sep 21, 2007)

OH geez Amanda I see you are back but oh my word...........I'm reeling here from your story. I read it twice already and can't even imagine. Oh my gosh all you've been though it just too much to comprehend.

I cannot see myself not having my daily ham sandwich and passing up my big macs and my Friday night pizzas and daily pepsis and replacing them with stuff like artichokes and leaves and bunny foods for gods sakes and nuts and tuna for the life of me!


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you Amanda for your story and letting folks know what can happen when this is not taken care of right. There is no cheating and Marty, this is your health here!!

One of my sisters was diagnosed with Insulin Resistance- the stage just before Type II hits. She is overweight. Her eating habits are horrible. She does not excercise like she should. She bought some books when she was diagnosed with this, one being the Insulin Resistance Diet by Dr. Hart. She sent me a copy of it and it is SO easy to read. It is not really a diet, but more just how to eat correctly. It's very easy to follow and after you reform your eating habits (which can be really difficult) you won't have to think about it much each day. It becomes a new habit.

Since I had some past health issues in recent years, I gained a lot of weight and my cholesterol was horrible, I developed sleep apnea (that alone can kill you also), this also caused acid reflux and some other things....

I started a year ago when I quit drinking sodas. Now I feel sick if I have one. I lost about 10 to 12 pounds just from that, and switching to Diet soda does NOT make a difference on losing weight!! I drink water, water and more water. When I get tired of water, I drink more water with a Crystal Light flavor in it.

I have lost close to 50 pounds, and am thrilled to report that my cholesterol is NORMAL now and I have not had to sleep with the CPAP for the apnea in about four months now!! With the sleep apnea going, so has my acid reflux. (It quit when I had to treat the apnea with the machine- within a week I was off the reflux meds) I only have about 10 or 12 more pounds to go. It was hard to change eating habits and all, but I did NOT want to continue with getting more and more health issues.

My sister is not doing so good with her diet and all and she is going to wait til it's too late. She stuck to it for a while and lost a few pounds, but it is 'easier' to just continue with her old habits.....

Marty, please dont play around with this. A co-worker passed away before age 50 from diabetes- she would not follow what she was supposed to and was in denial, though she'd had it for years. I know a couple of others who have lost legs because of the problems caused by the diabetes. One is losing her eyesight.

This is serious business that can really cause other problems and can be deadly! Please take care of yourselves!!


----------



## mininik (Sep 21, 2007)

What would really be crap, Marty, is if you and your family had to go through a major medical nightmare or your family lost you and it was preventable. If you think your and your family's life is screwed up now, just think of how this could effect you all if you do not do something.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 21, 2007)

Marty, so basically you choose the road I took. You say you can't imagine well it's going to become reality if you don't change some things. I never said it had to be rabbit food and artichokes. I've not had an artichoke in my life. I have had big macs and have been allowed to. There's nothing wrong with a ham sandwhcich. It's all in the planning, portion size, and what carbs you choose to eat and when. Cut back on the Pepsis-start with that. I was a horrible diet soda drinker in the past and have maybe one a week now. I had one yesterday and didn't care for it a bit.

I grew up with sugar being the bad thing until my mid to late teens but still even when I was younger there were times I was allowed "sweets". They were much smaller portions but was allowed. IF you have your ham sandwich daily then cut down on the other carbs you might have with it. Use wheat bread instead of white as it normally has less carbs or I think there's even lower carb breads now unless that never got off the ground too well. Have one piece of bread instead of two. Eat the middle of the big mac and not the bun. Eat a small sized fries instead of a large, a small Pepsi instead of a large.

For those with family members imagine that family member sitting in a dentists office with you and you starte having a reaction (when I was a child and didn't realize when they were coming on) I started literally stuffing the blankie I carried in my mouth. Not just a little bit-alot. My mom notices and tries to get me to stop. I end up on the floor. The dentist uses a tongue depressor to keep me from biting my tongue. Ambulance takes me to the hospital with my mom. Even though I was so out of it I remember parts of that ride. Fast forward several years-teen years, no longer have major problems with lows but sky highs-my fault. My dad carries me out of the house as I can't walk myself and puts me in the backseat. He stops quickly on the way to the hospital and a doctor friend jumps in the back with me in case something happens on the way and we don't make it in time. Do any of you want to put your family through that??? I did and I am so sorry that I did. My parents called 911 the night my kidney's failed and lungs started filling with fluid. Iwas at their house as the hurricanes had just come through and our apartment was not complete yet that was attached to their house. They got my husband up who was in the apartment and they followed the ambulance to the hospital. They waited in a freezing waiting room for my transplant to be completed that should have lasted 6 hours but was 12.5. My sister had her baby while I was having my transplant and she was 4 hours away. My parents missed that. My mom stayed with me for that month after when my husband was given breaks. She was there the day I had a major reaction to one of my medications and I had muscle spasms for 4 hours. I couldn't control my legs, arms, or head and it was bad. She watched it for that 4 hours to make sure I wasn't going to rip by IV out that was in my neck as my arms were that bad. I was knocked out from the Benedryl after the first hour. That hour was agonizing for me and I wanted to scream and cry. My mother sat through it for 4 hours!!! My stomach decided not to work after my surgery because it had been asleep too long. I threw up every single night whether I ate or not that's what that medication was for that caused my reaction. My husband and mother sat through that. For that month I was in the hospital, one of them stayed with me every night on a couch and when I felt better during the day they'd go to a hotel and get some sleep. Before I decided to have the transplant done from someone who had passed away, I had many family members steppping up to give me one of their kidneys if possible. It was better to get the kidney and pancreas from the same person so that's why I waited, but if I hadn't and one of them had been a match I had a good twenty people in the family that immediately volunteered. You know what i thought about that? What if they give me one of theirs and at some point the only one they have left goes and I put them in the positon that I am in? They were willing to step up and do it anyway because of my stupidity and yes they all knew by then what I had done in the past. They would have done surgery for me and had to go through that because of a few utterly stupid decisions I made. It won't happen to me!! Yeah, right!! My mom still makes sure that she hears from me everyday or sees me. If not she thinks something happened. That fear is lessened somewhat as my husband is with me so if something happened then he'd tell them. If I lived alone and wasn't next door she'd call me multiple times a day or come over. She hadn't seen me or heard from me all day this past Wednesday. She couldn't take it any longer and was at my door and coming in Thursday morning.

Diabetes just doesn't affect you (Marty or anyone else who is putting this off). It's a major family thing. Everyone is involved. You don't have to put your family through that with some lifestyle changes.

For those who think I am still sick on a daily basis and completely ruined my life, it isn't. I am very happy and healthy right now. Could I be healthier had I made better choices?? Yes!! If I could go back and do it agian and eat right and do insulin shots for the rest of my life would I??? Yes!!

All of you don't want to do it for yourself? Fine!! Then do it for your families.

Hey Mininik---- :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

What she says goes for all of you not just Marty.

Amanda


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2007)

Marty --

If you can't do some modifications, you maybe won't be here in 10 years to decide to make them then. Period.

For sandwiches, can you try using low carb bread (some of it's actually good) or low carb tortilla wraps instead of bread? Maybe make your own pizza using low carb tortilla's, or at least, only once in awhile and make it thin crust and leave the edge of the crust. Pepsi Zero tastes great and no sugar carbs. Big macs... I'd rather have a good homemade hamburger with just a small bun, whole wheat bun, etc. Tastes much better.

As to the E, I hate it too. I walk back and forth in my house watching tv. You could do that. 30 minutes, you spend more time than that probably on the computer (I sure do). This gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous weather and all your horses -- start ground driving one. Or take one of them or Amy for a walk every day. There are a lot of fun things that are E in disquise.

Plus, if you just TRY for a couple weeks -- take what meds the Doctor tells you to, do what diet the doctor tells you to, and be active for half an hour a day... You will FEEL so much better. More energy than I bet you have had in a decade, a better mood than you've had in forever, etc. I speak from experience here.

If you are diabetic, it honestly *will kill you* and I told you this privately, too, but who knows who else may be reading and listening to this thread. The high sugar levels ruin your eyes, your kidneys, your heart, your nervous system. Think of how Jerry and Dan would feel if they didn't have you!!! What about Amy? What about your horses? You've got a lot -- a lot more than a lot of people -- to live for. If it's not worth it to you then there is not a thing any internet post, any friend or any doctor can do to make you take care of yourself.

Jill


----------



## Marty (Sep 21, 2007)

USEZZZZ Guys is a bunch of mother hens.

Ok you sugar police people, no more lectures. I will go henceforth to see Doc

and see what she says and that's all I'm comitting to at this point and totally no artichokes.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 21, 2007)

Has nothing to do with police Marty. It has to do with people I care about and can help



: .

Please keep me updated. I have your phone number and can find where you live



. I'm not working right now. I can take a roadtrip and drag you to the Dr's myself. I can still drive sight only in one eye and all. It might be quite scary for you on your mountain roads but I'll do it



: . Karla only has to dare me and I'll be :xreiter: :xbud: up there.

Amanda


----------



## Jill (Sep 21, 2007)

Marty said:


> USEZZZZ Guys is a bunch of mother hens.
> 
> Ok you sugar police people, no more lectures. I will go henceforth to see Doc
> 
> and see what she says and that's all I'm comitting to at this point and totally no artichokes.


Good for you, Mizz Marty!!! And, I don't blame you on the artichokes





You're going to start feeling so much better



:


----------



## Mona (Sep 21, 2007)

:new_shocked: OMG! THANK YOU Amanda and everyone for laying it on the line, and telling it how it is! I think that may be enough to scare me into doing more! I really need to find some good information on the appropriate diet. Of course, all the things mentioned just have to be the things I like. Like white bread...NEVER have I nor will I eat brown bread, or drink soy milk. Jeez, a person might just be better off to just stop eating things rather than having to settle for something that tastes bad. Why is it that all the GOOD food has to be the food that is bad for you?!

THANKS again *everyone*!


----------



## Izzyantheminis (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes thanks for sharing all the info !


----------



## Bess Kelly (Sep 21, 2007)

:bgrin OK, ok........I mentioned the artichokes! SORRY :new_shocked:



:

(they are actually quite good if prepared correctly!)

But look at all the other foods listed by myself and others. Really, it is about learning what foods are better for you and then severely limiting those which are not. It is about choices. Once you do this you will be so very amazed at how much better you feel and look.....that you will wonder why you did not do this a long, long time ago! A good amount of any excess weight you may have collected will begin to melt off and it will just be a thing that happens when you "healthy up" your eating and body movement. (see I eliminated the words "D" and "E"



: ).

Amanda and Jill have listed many choices than can be made which modifies what you want to eat and at the same time saves the taste and thoughts of what you crave. You would be shocked at how quickly you can alter cravings with just eating a tiny bit of a few things.....nuts, for instance! Just don't open the bag and keep eating -- measure some out and consume -- shortly after you will find you really are satisfied. Keep your mind busy with things other than food!! Empty the cabinets & fridge of large sized options of not good for you foods. An individual serving size of most things is available now. Control.

Amanda, you had been to the extreme!! I applaud you for telling all. Also hope that you could make yourself available to some hospital groups where these young people find out they have diabetes -- WOW, what you could help them realize!!!!!! Jill, you have unknowingly suffered. Thankfully you found the problem and have embraced the life style changes you need to move forward. I have a grandaughter who is overweight and I am constantly concerned that she will develop diabetes! Another step-grandaughter has it and it was caught when she was about 10. She had a hard time with peer associations -- eating things, etc. My step-father had diabetes, no issues with him conforming to what was necessary but, even with that being controlled, the circulation problems associated with the disease took hold. He lost his eye sight first, then slowly the legs and feet became issues. After the nitro patches could not be of further help, he had to have amputation.

DIABETES IS SERIOUS!!

I have always been a person who selects/prepares/eats healthy. This has been refined. I still have a piece of cake when I want!! But, overall, very, very little frying, minimal bread(s), rice, pasta, white potatoes, lots of steamed/stir fry/raw veggies, lean meats, soy proteins, nuts, rarely have soft drinks. Never smoked, so thats a PLUS for my health -- always active. I am 62 and could outdo both of my children on a stress test! Plus, I haven't needed a doctor in over 12 years, and that was for an Xray to be sure I had only sprained, not broken, my ankle. Good health is a sure by-product of healthy eating. No, I'm not a health food addict but, I did consider what healthy eating gave me many, many years ago.

I hope everyone will heed the need to improve their choices in life -- disease or not!

Marty, come on lady, this is not something that makes you "give up" everything -- just some changes at first and then you will really want to continue. Michael would WANT you to take care of yourself!!! Work on it. (Hey, the doctor is gonna tell you much of what we have -- maybe you will listen then.)


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 21, 2007)

"OMG! THANK YOU Amanda and everyone for laying it on the line, and telling it how it is! I think that may be enough to scare me into doing more!"-Mona

Mona, may be enough??? :nono:

Here's some more tough love



:

How about this? I had a reaction when I was younger. We were at a lake in Ohio. Everyone swimming and having a good time and then....my brother made me come out of the water. I wouldn't respond to him and was holding my arm like I had hurt myself. My mom did my blood sugar. It was way off. I went to the hospital. There was nothing wrong with my arm. I saw what I thougt was someone in the water floating, as in drowning, and grabbed their arm to help them-IT WAS MY OWN ARM!! I wouldn't let it go as if I did then that person would drown and I couldn't let that happen.

I have bit my aunt as one time having a reaction I got violent.

Still not sure??? Take some time and try to get around your house/property without being able to see. Pretend you lost an arm or a leg and try to function at daily tasks. Pretend you have your arms and legs but your feet and hands hurt on a daily basis because of nerve damage. If it goes far enough pretend for a day you are in dialysis. I was lucky as I have never had heart problems that too can happen

I almost missed my wedding as I had a high blood sugar the morning of. This was way after I was trying to do right but had already done too much wrong. I slept for four hours that morning and made it. I was fine for the wedding and reception. I was sick the night of and then next day. We never had a honeymoon.

Is that enough? I can do more. I want to hear that you are going to do more not that it may be enough to get you to do more. Start little-one change at a time. I can eat basically anything I want to right now. I could be huge. I could have gone crazy afterwards. I have the option of eating what any person does. I still don't. I am 5'11" and 135 lbs. I pretty much eat what I did when I was a diabetic only, not what my diet was when I was in kidney failure as I don't have too and that's way worse than just the diabetic diet. Everyting in moderation is what it takes.

I walk everywhere. I use a bucket to clean my stalls. It takes more than one trip to take the bucket out to dump it. I could use a wheelbarrow. There is one I just don't. I take my horses for walks. I ground drive. I jump my horses who are old enough. I play with my nephew alot. I take natural horsemanship lessons and I'm not allowed to ride anymore but I volunteer at horse clinics. I participate in the ones I can when it deals with groundwork. There's a beaach ride in October. I'll be walking my horse.

Bess Kelly, I might be talking with younger people through the facility I got my transplant. The coordinators worry abuot the younger people as they asked me how I was when I was younger and I told them honestly what I had done. They worry about their diabetes and then not taking care of their trransplant once they get one-not taking meds as directed. You don't do that you might as well not have a transplant.

Marty, you say you drink lots of Pepsis. Yet another sign of high blood sugar-constant thirst. Considering you drink Pepsi if it is high then drinking the Pepsi will make it higher which in turn will make you want more. If your doctor won't do anything then get another doctor. Get a blood glucose meter and check your sugars yourself.

For those parents who have children with diabetes and they hit their teen years and want their privacy. Well, tell them sorry. Ask to see what their glucose meter reads at periodic times when they do their blood sugar testing. Get copies of their Bloodwork results from their doctor. They might hate you at that point but will be so much more grateful later on. No, I dono't blame my parents I am just telling you this to help. My parents didn't thnk to do this. I lied and they believed me. I was a good kid and very mature in some respects. I didn't lie with anything else. I didn't party. I didn't sneak out. I didn't drink. I didn't smoke or do drugs. I got awesome grades so who would think that I'd lie abuot my blood sugars? Well, the jokes on me. I hurt them as much as I hurt myself and they never knew it then. I did but typical kid-It won't happen to me I'm fine. Where's that time machine when you need it????

I've learned big time. 10-20 years down the road when it starts all over again I'm not making the same mistakes twice.

Improve your lifestyle and you can't imagine the new found energy that you will have. I'm 32 now and for the first time in my life have never felt better. It's been ten months since I've been admitted into the hospital for some thing or another. The last time was in November of last year. My kidney went free floating and caused a large pocket of fluid that caused pain and pushed my appendix up to the point where they thought I had a cyst on my ovary. It wasn't. They went in drained the pocket of fluid, took out my appendix, and put my kidney back where it belongs. I lost my chance at the end of the year highpoint as I was not able to participate in my November show unless I wanted a hernia. No thanks, I've got enough health issues don't need to add more. Well, this year will be different. Ten months without an admission is a huge record!!! Huge!! Any other time the max was 6 months. As long as I can get my driving gelding consistently Ok with driving again man watch out-for once I'm going to get that highpoint!


----------



## Marty (Sep 21, 2007)

Lots of great information here on this thread; I do appreciate it so I did take heed. I went to the Doc's today and got the AIC test thingy and have to wait till Tuesday for results. Meanwhile they also tested me, prick test and I can assure you that is the proper name for it



: and found myself quite willing to become a participant of the potty mouth group.



:

I can't see sticking myself as much as I hate needles though.


----------



## Sue S (Sep 21, 2007)

I have it, I didn't have it until I had a liver and kidney transplant 2 years ago, I am on 28 pills aday and for the diabitis I am on hemolog (Insulin) and Lantus(long lasting) They had me on byetta a new med that is out for diabites that helps you lose weight to but I got really sick from it, I check my numbers 4 times aday. You can get light headed and feeling weak if your sugars aren't right and you can gain weight.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good for you Marty :aktion033: . Stick with it




: .

Experiment with different positions on the fingers and with certain blood glucose meters they don't need as much blood so you can get enough from your forearm and that doesn't hurt as much. Having someone else do it is always worse than doing it yourself as well. Fingers will become accustomed to it and it won't be as bad.

You can do it



: !!!!

Mona, are you following the leader



: ????

Amanda

Geez, Sue S you have it even harder. You have to watch closely to save your liver and kidney plus everything else. What caused the pancreas to go, the antirejection meds?? The sad thing is that those meds help and hurt all at the same time.

I don't know if you've read the rest but I've had a kidney/pancreas transplant two years ago this past Labor Day weekend. I also have a high liver function but so far so good and they've not found anything with that. I've had a beopsy done for it and tons of bloodwork.

Amanda


----------



## Mona (Sep 21, 2007)

wade3504 said:


> Mona, are you following the leader
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I was already checked for it last Fall. They did the test(maybe the one Marty mentioned. Jill told me to have them do it last year...Jill too has always been VERY helpful for me.



: It was one where they can tell what your average levels were over the past couple of months. They also did the test where they take your blood, then make you drink a half bottle of this SWEET orange pop like drink, then wait an hour or two(can't remember which), then take blood again, and then doing it a 3rd time. That was how they found out I do have problems. She told me I WILL have Diabetes eventually, so now(from last Fall forward) is the time to start changing my ways. I can honestly say, I have changed some, but I can also honestly say it is a small amount, and I give in way to easy to myself. Just like today...after reading your horrible fact-filled story, it scared me into _saying_ I will start changing...a couple hours later, I grab a bag od winterfresh mints and set them at my computer, thinking I might as well eat them as I have to start changing my ways. 



: That is what I do...I give in by making excuses for myself. I carefully choose what I SHOULD eat, eat it, and am proud of myself that I did, then I walk by the cupboard where all the cookies and goodies for hubby's lunches are, and I grab and eat 3 lemon cookies the first time, then later on another 2! :new_shocked: I guess my biggest achievment is cutting WAAAAAAY down on my Pepsi. I used to drink it A LOT, and now don;t buy it anymore unless I am travelling and I can;t get Diet Sprite. Or, if I am out in a restaraunt I have Pepsi, but I have been good and rarely buy a bottle to drink in the car anymore. I just have to stop BUYING the bad things. If it is not here, I am OK...if it is here, I have to eat it until it's gone...I'm a HOG!



:

The other + side things are that I had started walking(but stopped and need to get back to it again now that things have slowed down for me again) and that I try to eat meat, cheese or nuts after I eat sweets. I guess that is my downfall...I think if I "chase" my bad foods with the good things, I will be OK. I have also gone back to using artificial sweetner in my coffee. I can;t stanf the Equal, Sweet n Low etc. I buy Hermasetas. They are a tiny little pill that is super sweet, and to me, tastes much more like real sugar, without the bitter taste of the other types. You have to ask for at the drug store as they keep it behind the counter.

I do have other diet pop here but I rarely drink it. Sometimes when I am really thirsty, AND craving sweet, I drink one, otherwise, I mostly drink water.

I must be getting OLD...my memory is shot! I just looked back in the archives and found my original post about my doctor visit. I thought it was last Fall, but it was early this year!



: Here is that thread...

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.ph...amp;hl=Diabetes


----------



## Suzie (Sep 21, 2007)

Marty,

I have been on my diabetic diet now for 2-1/2 weeks. It ain't easy for sure. But I already feel MUCH better. I can't believe I let things go so long. I got to where I could barely walk and it was affecting my vision. I was in a semi stooper most of the day, especially after I ate anything. It got to be really scary.

I have passed up a mountain of rolls I would have dearly loved to scarf down in the past couple weeks. But I can live without them. And don't even talk to me about the ice cream I have not had.....I did find out that Wendy's lets you get a side salad instead of fries!!! I never even dreamed of asking......

But I have a new grandson to think about and of course, my baby minis would miss me so.....LOL!

Hang in there. I am sure we will get through it. (I hope)


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mona, so slowly but surely you are making changes. Good :aktion033: ! As far as husband's snacks, it wouldn't hurt him to change his eating habits as well. If he won't and those have to be in the house have him lock the cupboard and he has the key.

For the mints don't set the whole box there. Take a few and put the box away. Keep youself occupied so you won't think about going back. There is another artificial sweetener out that is somehow made from sugar but is used like equal or sweet n low, but I can't remember the name of it. You could try that too. Teas instead of soda would help too if you like that.

Isn't that orange sweet soday stuff just great? (yeah right



: ) Drink that stuff too often and you won't want sweet stuff ever again.

Scaring people into action sometimes is the only thing that works and if it does then that's one less person that suffers.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 21, 2007)

Both my parents are Diabetics (guess it doesnt look to well for me eh? Luckly i eat _somewhat_ health and am always on the go) and to be honest it scares me to death! I worry because they are 'up there in age' and i know they both do the best they can, the medicine cabinet proves that ..its loaded with meds and perscriptions.

I know they are not going to be around all that much longer, i think i read somewhere that diabetes takes 10 years off your life ..is that correct or just a myth/rumor type thing? My mom is 60 and dad 74, it sometime scares me so much i just break down at night hoping and praying they will still be there in the morning. Think about Dan marty! My parents do the best they can, they still stray from what they should do and go get that big mac or eat that slice of cake, and i know it costs them. If you wont do it for you, do it for dan.

Looking at it from the childs P.O.V, I know my parents wont be around to see my kids, my dad wont be there to walk me down the isle at my wedding or where im at 10 years...maybe 5 years ..heck, maybe even next year. Marty please take care of yourself do it for Dan, please :saludando:.


----------



## Gini (Sep 21, 2007)

When I went to my classes the insurance company required I learned how to cook with Splenda. It tastes

pretty good and no after taste.

Try it to me it's the best....


----------



## Mona (Sep 21, 2007)

Gini said:


> When I went to my classes the insurance company required I learned how to cook with Splenda. It tastes
> 
> pretty good and no after taste.
> 
> Try it to me it's the best....


I have never cooked with artificial sweetener but I have tasted it in my coffee, and don't like it. I will stick to what I am using, as I know already that I like it.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 21, 2007)

Leeana, people with diabetes can live as normal a life as someone who doesn't have it if they take care of themselves. Big macs and cake are not forbidden you just can't have them all the time and with alot of other carbs all at the same time. Just because your parents have it doesn't mean you are going to get it.

Also, it's a disease that isn't the best in the world but it is treatable, not curable but treatable.

I must have a million guardian angels and God has looked out for me with as stupid as I have been. I posted what I did to get those people moving who were putting off what they knew they needed to do. It was not meant to scare the general public unless you know someone who pretends it isn't happening and then by all means let them read it as everthing I've said is true and what I posted is only skimming the surface of all that I've put myself through. Enjoy every minute that you have. Be happy for the now and don't worry about tomorrow. Live today like tomorrow isn't going to be there. I will lose this kidney and pancreas too. I don't dwell on that. I live every day the best that I can and don't think about the what if's. I am grateful for every second that I have that I don't have diabetes or kidney failure and when it happens again I'll be just as grateful that I had the time i did and that if I do right I can continue on


----------



## Leeana (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually perfer the splenda (or any artifical sweetner) over regular sugar honestly. I have a habit of putting 1-2 little packets in my bottle of water from time to time, its actually really good. Adds a little flavor to the water. Its better then pepsi





Just something else for you to try out maybe now that the artificial sweetner thing came up, it might be able to be a 'health alternative' for a sweet tooth from time to time



:


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2007)

It is really good to see in this thread how members can come together to help and inspire others. It's uplifting. I think people have been helped and educated from this thread and the differences it can make in lives in when it comes to educating about this specific subject are beyond measure.


----------



## Mona (Sep 22, 2007)

Jill said:


> It is really good to see in this thread how members can come together to help and inspire others. It's uplifting. I think people have been helped and educated from this thread and the differences it can make in lives in when it comes to educating about this specific subject are beyond measure.






: I AGREE! WELL SAID, Jill!


----------



## sfmini (Sep 22, 2007)

One of the secrets to the artificial sweeteners is to not use the entire packet. For Sweet N Low, about 1/3 packet is more than enough for a cup of coffee. For Splenda, about 1/2 a packet. I love Splenda, was so glad when it came out since I cannot use Nutra Sweet, that stuff is poison to me, so that ended my use of any kinds of sodas. Now, with Splenda out, I can sometimes have diet pop.

Oh, Mona asked me for more info on the Glycemic Index book. I didn't find that exact one, but did find this website on the subject and it also has books on it that looked good. http://www.glycemicindex.com/


----------



## wildoak (Sep 22, 2007)

I am NOT an artificial sweetener fan, don't like the stuff - most of it is just gag you sweet and leaves an aftertaste. I tried Splenda not long ago and have to say, it's the first one I've liked. I use it now in my morning coffee, it's not too sweet and has the same taste as suger to me.

Jan


----------



## REO (Sep 24, 2007)

You ladies have inspired me to start trying too, I'm tired of not feeling well every day.

Thank you.



:


----------



## Abby (Sep 24, 2007)

Tomorrow I go for the glucose tollerance test. I can't exercise because of the nerve damage in my back and legs. This thread has been eye opening! I go to the Dr's on Oct 10 to get the results. This is scary stuff, I thought hitting 40 was health changing but this 50 stuff is waaay harder. Change is not easy for anyone and as we get older it's tougher, but knowledge helps. Thank you all for sharing your stories for us new diabetics, it shows that it can be done. I'll miss my pepsi and potatos :no:

Lee


----------



## Izzyantheminis (Sep 24, 2007)

Good luck Lee.


----------



## Abby (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I had the test today. The worst part was the waiting around. The glucose tasted like flat sprite, not bad. But this afternoon I was exhausted and took a nap, now I feel like crap. It's dinner time and I'm not hungry, the smell of the food makes me sick. Is this typical?

I'm calling for the results tomorrow, I can't wait until the 10th.

Lee


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2007)

Wishing you good luck on the results, but if it turns out you do have it, just know that finding out and getting treatment is going to make a world of difference in how you feel.


----------



## mad for mini's (Sep 25, 2007)

My husband has been diabetic for 4 ? years now . He also has the high blood pressure to go with it. He is on Simvastatin , Glipizide, Actos, Metformin, Metoprolol and Quinapril he is also on Asacol for his ulcerative colitis . He has been maxed out on his meds and will be starting on insulin shots most likely , his next doctors appointment is next week . It really isn't that hard to change your diet , just start with reducing the bad stuff a little at a time and soon you find out that you really can do without it . It is like with any diet , everything in moderation.


----------



## wade3504 (Sep 26, 2007)

Abby said:


> Well, I had the test today. The worst part was the waiting around. The glucose tasted like flat sprite, not bad. But this afternoon I was exhausted and took a nap, now I feel like crap. It's dinner time and I'm not hungry, the smell of the food makes me sick. Is this typical?
> 
> I'm calling for the results tomorrow, I can't wait until the 10th.
> 
> Lee


This is just my opinion, but if your pancreas was working properly you probably wouldn't have felt bad after and were so tired. That happnens when you have a high blood sugar that stays up... tiredness, feeling sick, excessive thirst. The pancreas is not producing enough insulin to fight the glucose you drank.

Again, just my opinion, but that's what it sounds like.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## sfmini (Sep 26, 2007)

It could be hypoglycemia as well. The one time I took that test, I was diagnosed with that. Boy, did I ever feel terrible afterwards. Went home and straight to bed. The idiot doctor actually guaranteed I would never have diabetes (this was in the early 80's). Imagine my suprise when I was diagnosed with it many years later.

Good luck!


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2007)

Additionally, if you're like me, just the "stress" of taking the test (the emotions of it right there and what it may mean) can make you tired as well. Anytime I get worked up about something, I get really tired (and of course, part of my diabetes is that stress makes my numbers go sky high...). I'm happy you are not waiting until the 10th for the results. That would feel like a crazy amount of time to have to wonder. And, know if you have it, there are effective treatments and boy, you will wonder how you could stand being so tired for so long when you start to feel better.


----------

